# Boilie gut und günstig?



## AnglerArmin (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute, ich habe schon mit vielerlei Boilies getestet, leider immer nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.

Von Coconut über Muschel bis hin zum Bloody Chicken.
Wegen den Preisen bin ich dann auf Pellets umgestiegen (20kg=ca30Euro)

Könnt ihr mir einen günstigen Boiliehersteller bzw Boilie ans Herz legen? Und mit welchen Geschmäckern angelt ihr so?

Ich setzte durch die Pellets dann auf Hailbut, mit den süßen habe ich außer einen Satzer noch gar nichts gefangen, Muschel ging nicht schlecht aber auch nur Satzer, Bloody Chicken find zwar nur einen Fisch aber dafür nen ca 60cm Karpfen

Wo finde ich gute günstige Boilies?


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Nach Geschmäckern fragen bringt nichts. Was nützen dir Antworten von 20 Anglern, welche dir dann 40 verschiedene Boilies nennen.

Du fängst doch Karpfen und da ich keine Boilies kenne, die selektiv auf größere Fische fischen können, liegt es nicht am Köder. 

Kann es einfach sein, das du an einem überbesetzen Vereinseteich sitzt?

Und wenn da viele Satzkarpfen drin sind, was glaubst du wird passieren, wenn du mit Pellets angelst und fütterst? Du wirst alles was klein ist und Pellets mag (also alles) auf den Platz locken und neben Satzkarpfen noch ordentlich Brassen und evtl. sogar große Weissfische fangen können.


----------



## jkc (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Moin, qualitatv hochwertige und bezahlbare Boilies bekommst Du bei Successfull Baits oder Cockbaits; Kilopreis liegt da um 5€ - meiner Meinung nach kannst Du die mit chemischen Mitteln vorgegaukelten Geruchs-/Geschmacksrichtungen vernachlässigen. Ein ausgewogener Mix braucht das nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## AnglerArmin (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nach Geschmäckern fragen bringt nichts. Was nützen dir Antworten von 20 Anglern, welche dir dann 40 verschiedene Boilies nennen.
> 
> Du fängst doch Karpfen und da ich keine Boilies kenne, die selektiv auf größere Fische fischen können, liegt es nicht am Köder.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich sitze nicht nur an meinem überfischten Gewässer sondern auch mal an anderen Seen! Das mit den Pellets ist schon richtig, aber muss ich dazu sagen das ich es schon an verschiedenen Gewässern versucht habe und hier einfach nur einen GÜNSTIGEN und GUTEN Boiliehersteller suche!


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Definiere günstig.

ProLine hat Freezers für wenig Geld. Wenn man die trocknet werden die extrem hart, verlieren aber auch extrem viel Gewicht, was den Preis dann doch steigen lässt.


----------



## Schuppenträger (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Das ist ein Thema über das man sich ziemlich weit auslassen kann.

Ich persönlich fische nun schon seit 15 Jahren auf Karpfen und habe auch von "günstig" bis "teuer" vieles probiert.

Mittlerweile bin ich bei einem Hersteller gelandet und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dessen Produkten.

Fakt ist einfach einmal das die Fressgewohnheiten der Fische von Gewässer zu Gewässer sehr unterschiedlich sind. 
An meinen "Haus"-Fluss fange ich mit herben/fischigen Sorten, hingegen am Vereinssee  mit fruchtig/süssen Sorten, und selbst hier gilt keine Regel ohne Ausnahme!

Ein guter Bolie muss nicht unbedingt teuer sein, allerdings ist es einfach mal so das hochwertige Inhaltsstoffe ihr Geld kosten. Sicherlich fangen auch die billigeren Boilies ihren Fisch aber die Frage ist einfach wie lange! Irgendwann schlagen diese Boilies den Fischen einfach mal auf den Magen ( der beim Karpfen ja nicht vorhanden ist :q ) 

Gerne kann ich dir den Hersteller nennen, möchte hier aber keine Schleichwerbung machen! Auf jeden Fall krieg ich da alles, vom Boilie über Pellets, PopUps etc.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Lass mich raten, ist es Gulp Carp?


----------



## AnglerArmin (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Ja, das jedes Gewässer andere "Vorlieben" hat ist glaub ich jedem mittlerweile klar.

Ich suche halt einen boilie den ich mir auch auf längere Zeit leisten kann. Wenn ich da seh das für 5kg 100Euro verlangt werden finde ich das nicht sehr toll!


----------



## Schuppenträger (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, ist es Gulp Carp?


 

Wie kommst denn darauf? :g


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



Schuppenträger schrieb:


> Wie kommst denn darauf? :g



Ist nur so ein Verdacht...


----------



## Schuppenträger (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

#6  Was soll ich es leugnen! Jaaaaaa, ich steh auf das Zeug :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Alles klar. Link zum Shop und das einzige Zeug für Karpfen da, ist der Gulp Mist. Bist aber nicht der erste hier im Forum, bei dessen Tipps ein ungutes Gefühl bleibt...


----------



## Schuppenträger (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Ich kann mich zwar nicht daran erinnern irgendwo einen "Tipp" abgegeben zu haben aber wenn es deine Überzeugung ist dass das Programm von Gulp Carp "Mist" ist dann ist das so.


----------



## huppe (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

hi .
rufe mal bei M&M baits an ,und spreche mal mit den Jürgen der wird dir aufjedem Fall helfen ,   BEI DEM BEKOMMSTE AUCH KEIN ALTES ZEUG WIE WO ANDERS .
kann dir echt nur dazu raten, dich mit ihm in kontakt zusetzen , der rollt dir auch die Pillen ab für ein guten Preis .
fische seit 20 Jahren die Produkte von ihm und bin damit mehr als 100000000% zufrieden 
gr huppe


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Darum ging es nicht. Ich frage mich nur, wenn jemand einen Link zum Shop hat wo genau ein Boilie drin ist und dann in einem Thread über den besten und lieblingsboilie schreibt, wieviel ist Wahrheit/Erfahrung und wieviel Werbung. Ein komischer Nebengeschmack bleibt.


----------



## drilling22 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

was haltet ihr denn von selfmade- baits? Hat da jemand erfahrung mit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



> Darum ging es nicht. Ich frage mich nur, wenn jemand einen Link zum Shop hat wo genau ein Boilie drin ist und dann in einem Thread über den besten und lieblingsboilie schreibt, wieviel ist Wahrheit/Erfahrung und wieviel Werbung. Ein komischer Nebengeschmack bleibt.



Bei uns sind Werbung bzw. Werbende immer klar gekennzeichnet.

Sollte jeder erwachsen genug sein und sich dazu dann seine eigene Meinung bilden zu können.

Daher lohnt sich da eine Diskussion nicht und werden wir so auch nicht dulden hier..


----------



## CarpCrakc (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Hab momentan die Boilies von http://clarissabaits.com/.
Ist zwar die Ausschussware , die ich von nem Boardie hier bekommen hab , und sie sind ungeflavourt, aber es sind meiner Meinung nach wirklich gute Boilies.
Von der Qualität locker zu vergeleichen mit SB&BLB etc.
Das Kilo kostet ca. 3 Euro , aber ich esse lieber die Boilies , also Gulp Carp etc. ( ja ich esse Boilies 1x jede Sorte ^^)
Zu SB BLB kann ich nichts sage.


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Der günstigste Boilie ist wohl der, den man aus Gries und Forelli selbst dreht. Mittlerweile wurden einige günsitge Hersteller genannt, die brauchbare Boilies drehen. Cockbaits soll gut sein, Successful Baits habe ich viel gefischt (jetzt nicht mehr) und Clarissabaits dreht in großen Mengen und ist entsprechend günstig. Der meiner Meinung nach beste Tipp ist etwas untergegangen: M+M Baits. Der Fish and Yeast ist günstig und fängig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



AnglerArmin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich habe schon mit vielerlei Boilies getestet, leider immer nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.
> 
> Von Coconut über Muschel bis hin zum Bloody Chicken.
> Wegen den Preisen bin ich dann auf Pellets umgestiegen (20kg=ca30Euro)
> ...


 
Probieren musst Du selbst. Ich habe im vergangenen Jahr guten Erfolg mit den Oriental Red Robin von Baits of Glory gehabt. Die eignen sich wegen des hohen Preises aber nicht, wenn man flächendeckend anfüttern will. Ich darf nicht vorfüttern, weshalb nur eine Handvoll im PVA-Sack als Futter reinkommt. Und auf dichten Behälter achten. Stinken wie die Pest!

Für dieses Jahr will ich mal intensiv die vielgelobten Successful Baits testen. Hab mir jeweils 2.5 kg von drei Sorten schicken lassen (Robin Red, Moinstercrab, Scopex). Machen einen guten Eindruck und Preis ist sehr ok, hab aber damit bisher noch nicht gefischt.


----------



## Schleie! (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

M+M hat wirklich gute Qualität, da gibts garnichts! Ich als Selbstroller verwende viele Sachen vom Jürgen, vom Sweetner über Flavour ...

Falsch macht man da absolut garnichts!

Auch Selfmade-Baits haben gute Sachen.


----------



## huppe (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

genau so meine ich das mit M&M BAITS



Schleie! schrieb:


> M+M hat wirklich gute Qualität, da gibts garnichts! Ich als Selbstroller verwende viele Sachen vom Jürgen, vom Sweetner über Flavour ...
> 
> Falsch macht man da absolut garnichts!
> 
> Auch Selfmade-Baits haben gute Sachen.


----------



## allrounder13 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Gibt es irgendwo bessere preise für boiliezutaten als bei successfulbaits?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



jkc schrieb:


> Moin, qualitatv hochwertige und bezahlbare Boilies bekommst Du bei Successfull Baits oder Cockbaits;



Jap, dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

Oder aber mehr Partikel füttern und nur ein paar wenige, aber gute Murmeln "on Top" wie z.Bsp. Nash Top Rod Murmeln.


----------



## Carp.Hunter (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schonmal die Strategy Baits von Spro gefischt?


----------



## Welpi (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Bei der Gelegenheit frag ich gleich mal nach wie die erfahrungen mit Ködern von Commonbaits sind?

LG Alex


----------



## antares1 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Hi schau mal bei Angelbedarf Schädler ,

Da habe ich Dynamite Baits 2,5 KG für 21 € inklusive Versand bekommen.
Muss dazu sagen das ich gleich 15 KG gekauft habe .

Denke das ist ein Top Preis.

Petri

Gruss Andreas


----------



## enti09 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Also ich kann auch nur Boilies von  Successful Baits empfehlen!!!
habe sonst noch niergends boilies gefunden mit so einer qualität zu einem unschlagbar günstigen Preis!!!

ich fische die Krill Black Pepper und Red Spice Fisch (RSF) !!!

ich fische an einem sehr schwierig zu beangelten See, andem ich 2011 mit gulp boilies oder auch anderen keinerlei fisch gefangen habe
und letztes jahr habe ich (so ab Juli) angefangen mit SB zu fischen und habe bis zum Herbst ca. 12 fische gefangen -> alle über 12kg auser einer mit 8..... (und der see ist alles andere als ein karpfenpuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

probiere sie einfach aus
und wenn du wilklich geld sparen willst verwende die Futterboilies, da kostet das kilo 3 euro bei der selben qualität!!!

ich hoffe ich konnte dir bei deiner entscheidung helfen!!!

petri heil und tight lines

Christoph


----------



## robdasilva (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wie sind eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit den Futterboilies von SB wegen Fängigkeit??

Gruss Rob


----------



## Shimano95 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Wo kann ich denn bei sb futterboilies auswählen?!?!


----------



## AnglerArmin (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Wusste gar nicht das auch Ausschussware verkauft wird!


----------



## CarpCrakc (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



AnglerArmin schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das auch Ausschussware verkauft wird!



Wenn sie verkauft werden , dann als "B"-Ware.
Hab aber 20 Kg Ausschuss netterweiße geschenkt bekommen


----------



## ObiWahn81 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*



AnglerArmin schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das auch Ausschussware verkauft wird!


 
Nabend,

als "Ausschuss" würde ich die Futterboilies wohl eher nicht bezeichnen wollen. Es handelt sich, laut eigenen Angaben, um ein multiples Konvolut verschiedener Mixe die keine sortenreine Charge mehr hergeben würden.

Man sollte also keine definierbaren Flavour erwarten.

Andere Knödel-Schmieden hätten die Kugel dann wahrscheinlich als drunken-zombie-secret-007-shit mit mächtig Propagandatrubel an den Man gebracht, oder es zumindest versucht.

Grüße


----------



## jogi89 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Wo kann man den sogenannten "Ausschuss" oder "Futterboilies" beziehen? Auf der Internetseite finde ich da nichts!! 

Danke

Gruß


----------



## cyberpeter (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

http://www.successful-baits.de/Shop/Boilies/Konserviert/Futterboilies:::1_2_103.html



ObiWahn81 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> als "Ausschuss" würde ich die Futterboilies wohl eher nicht bezeichnen  wollen. Es handelt sich, laut eigenen Angaben, um ein multiples Konvolut  verschiedener Mixe die keine sortenreine Charge mehr hergeben würden.



Das war vielleicht in den Anfangszeiten mal so, als SB die ersten Futterboilies im Angebot aber noch nicht im Shop hatte und man da am Telefon nachfragen muße ob gerade Futterboilies aus überschüssiger Teig oder Mixe da waren, der am Ende eines Tages einfach zusammengeschmissen, abgerollt und als Futterboilies verkauft wurde. Die Teile waren manchmal sogar den orginalen SB Boilies überlegen auch wenn die Konsistenz nicht immer sehr gut war.

Nachdem das gut angenommen wurde und die Futterboilies oft ausverkauft waren und vermutlich der "Ausschuß" aufgrund von besseren Maschinen, Herstellungsverfahren usw. immer kleiner wurde hat sich das geändert. Dazu kommt noch das man Mixe, besonders wenn diese maschinell verarbeitet werden, nicht so einfach zusammenkippen kann.  

Heute werden Futterboilies im Shop angeboten und sind "immer verfügbar". Deshalb glaube ich, dass man für diese Futterboilies spezielle kostengünstige Mixe verwendet und wenn überhaupt einen kleinen Teil von übrig gebliebenen Grundmaterialen aus der "normalen" Produktion. Wenn bei der normalen Produktion soviel Ausschuß wäre das man die Massen an Futterboilies damit herstellen könnte hätte der Heymann seinen Jungs schon längst die Löffel lang gezogen. Aber es hört sich zumindest für den preisbewußten Kunden gut an allein mir fehlt der Glaube ...

Ich will damit nicht sagen dass die Futterboilies von SB Schrott sind, aber man bekommt sicher nicht die Qualität die man bei den normalen SB Boilies, die überwiegend zumindest was den Preis angeht schon recht günstig sind, bekommt und sie haben auch nichts mehr mit den ersten Futterboilies von SB zu tun. 

Deshalb würde ich nur zu diesen Futterboilies greifen, wenn ich täglich über einen längeren Zeitraum mehr als ein Kilo Boilies täglich benötige und das kommt eigentlich nie vor. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## jogi89 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Boilie gut und günstig?*

Alles klar danke dir!!! 

Aber unser konserviert hab ich nicht geschaut. #q


----------

